# How Many???



## prism (Aug 19, 2009)

How many ABTs I should make?? First time making them. I was thinking about them in boat, so could cut maybe in half. I believe no one else had ABTs before. We're having a get together with about 20 people. The menu right now is grill chicken, hamburger, hots and pulled pork which I'm making (2-7lbers) Thanks PS a good basic filling


----------



## got14u (Aug 19, 2009)

as many as possible...they will devour them...honestly probably 2-4 a piece. good luck


----------



## fire it up (Aug 19, 2009)

Hard to say, once people get a taste of them they will love them.
I suppose 4 per person would give you enough for each to have a few, some people may have a few more or a few less with the rest of the spread to be eaten.
A good basic filling is just some cream cheese, a little bit of whatever good rub you have handy, some mexi-blend or cheddar/jack blend cheese and you have a simple yet delicious filling.
Make sure you give them a good cleaning and try to get most of the ribs out of the pepper.  If wrapping with bacon a good way to make sure it gets crispy is to slightly heat it before wrapping them.  I usually just pop a few slices in the microwave at a time as I am prepping them.
Not necessary to do but since they only take 1 1/2-2hrs to cook I like to make sure the bacon gets crisp.
Lots of people put the filling into a plastic bag, snip off the end and pipe it into the peppers that way.  Personally I prefer to use a spoon and smooth the mixture into the peppers that way.
I also cut them in half and lay them done (boat style) because I don't have any rack and they work just fine that way.
Hope some of this was helpful.
Good luck with the party.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 19, 2009)

Here are a couple recipes I will share... _*Enjoy...*_







*Buffalo Chicken Stuffed Jalapeno Poppers*
 
Buffalo chicken wings are great on game day and absolutely perfect with a cold beer. Stuff
them into jalapeno peppers (boneless, of course) and you’ve got MORE than perfection.
*
Ingredients*
• 10 jalapeno peppers
• 5 ounces Monterey Jack cheese, shredded
• 5 ounces chicken breast
• 2 cups of your favorite buffalo sauce
• Cajun seasonings
• Salt and pepper to taste
• 1 egg
• 1 cup bread crumbs
• Olive oil for frying

*Cooking Directions*
 Remove stems from the jalapeno peppers and remove innards through the top with  a pepper corer. If you do not have a corer, use a knife or very thin spoon.
 In a large pan, fry up the chicken breast until thoroughly cooked. Season with Cajun seasonings, salt and pepper while cooking.
 Shred cooked chicken with a fork.
 Add 1 cup buffalo sauce to the pan and reduce heat to low. Cook about 1 minute.
 Stuff each jalapeno with layers of shredded buffalo chicken and Monterey Jack  cheese.
 In a shallow bowl, beat the egg.
 Dip the stuffed jalapeno peppers into the egg, then coat with bread crumbs.
 In a deep frying pan, add about 1 inch of oil and heat thoroughly.
 Fry each breaded jalapeno popper about 3-5 minutes each side, or until golden  brown. Or, skip the oil and bake at 375 degrees for 20-30 minutes, or until peppers  are heated through and turning golden brown.
Serve with remaining buffalo sauce!

*Mashed Potato Stuffed Jalapeno Poppers*

These are fun when you want something totally different. Lose the bacon if you want to go
vegetarian. Do the mashed potato!

*Ingredients*
• 10 jalapeno peppers
• 5 ounces cheddar cheese, shredded
• 5 ounces mashed potatoes, shredded
• 2 slices cooked bacon, crumbled
• 1 egg
• 1 cup bread crumbs
• Olive oil for frying

*Cooking Directions*
1. Remove stems from the jalapeno peppers and remove innards through the top with
a pepper corer. If you do not have a corer, use a knife or very thin spoon.
2. In a mixing bowl, combine mashed potatoes, cheddar cheese, and crumbled bacon.
3. Stuff each jalapeno with 1 ounce each of the cheesy mashed potato mixture.
4. In a shallow bowl, beat the egg.
5. Dip the stuffed jalapeno peppers into the egg, then coat with bread crumbs.
6. In a deep frying pan, add about 1 inch of oil and heat thoroughly.
7. Deep fry jalapeno poppers about 3-5 minutes, or until golden brown. Or, lose the oil
and bake at 375 degrees for 20-30 minutes, or until peppers are heated through and
turning golden brown.
8. Serve with sour cream!



*Bacon and Cheese Stuffed Baked Jalapeno  Poppers*

This recipe does not include a breading or batter, but feel free to try one out. It is one of the
most basic jalapeno popper recipes, but certainly a good one!

*Ingredients*
• 10 jalapeno peppers
• 2-3 slices bacon, chopped
• 1/4 cup onion, diced
• 1/2 cup mushrooms, chopped
• 3 ounces cream cheese
• 3 ounces Monterey jack cheese
• 3 ounces mozzarella cheese

*Cooking Directions*
1. Remove stems from the jalapeno peppers and remove innards through the top with
a pepper corer. If you do not have a corer, use a knife or very thin spoon.
2. In a large pan, fry bacon, onion, and mushroom until bacon is crisp. Drain and cool.
3. In a mixing bowl, combine bacon, onion, mushroom, and cheeses.
4. Stuff each pepper with the bacon cheese mixture.
5. Bake at 375 degrees about 20-30 minutes.
6. Serve!



*Jalapeño Popper Dip*

This is not technically a jalapeno popper recipe, but it is quite delicious nonetheless. We just
had to include it in this collection of recipes because...well, it's just so jalapeno popper-ish!

*Ingredients*
• 4 jalapeno peppers, diced
• 16 ounces cream cheese, room temperature
• 1 cup mayonnaise
• 1 cup shredded Mexican cheese
• 1 cup Parmesan cheese
• 1 cup bread crumbs
• ½ stick butter, melted
*
Cooking Directions*
1. In a food processor add jalapeno peppers, cream cheese, mayonnaise, Mexican
cheese, and ½ cup of the Parmesan cheese. Process until smooth.
2. Spread dip into an oiled baking dish.
3. In a mixing bowl, combine bread crumbs and ½ cup Parmesan cheese. Mix well.
4. Pour melted butter over bread crumb mixture and mix.
5. Sprinkle bread crumb mixture over dip.
6. Bake at 375 degrees about 20 minutes, until topping is lightly browned.
Serve with your favorite crackers or chips!


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 19, 2009)

Holy Cow There Beer thats a nice bunch of recipes. I'm gonna ask you next time I need another good idea for something. I just made some for a party for about 30 people and I had about 30 jalapeno's cut in half (to me you get more filling in them) and they were a real hit and gone in about 20 minutes and I'm still hearing how good they were. I filled them with cream cheese with fresh garlic, green onions, and bacon (minced in a food processor) then fill the jalapeno with that and wrap with cheap thin sliced bacon and smoke them for about 1 1/2 to 2 hours.


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 19, 2009)

For those who eat in a polite manner, 2-4 each will do. For foodies, I'd do as GOT14U suggested. BTW, my family,friends, and I are considered foodies.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Aug 19, 2009)

more than you think you will need.


----------



## prism (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks All
  Fire and Beer thanks for ideals, for the fillings. Will post QVIEW later.


----------



## smokeguy (Aug 20, 2009)

Do a good amount, but there is also something to be said about running out too. 

People seem to just naturally like something better if they've had something they like and can't get it anymore.


----------



## rivet (Aug 20, 2009)

In all the ABT Q-Vue I've posted, they were all eaten pretty much by me! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Love 'em.  Make more than you think, cause they are great reheated with leftovers in an oven, too.


----------

